# ? about jaw-popping



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

DD is 18 mos. and has been "popping" her jaw. She opens and closes her mouth and it looks like her jaw is popping in and out of alignment. ??? It doesn't seem to hurt her--she seems to do it for fun. What is this? And please don't tell me it's serious.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

My 15 month old does this too. There's no sound, but I can tell she's doing it. I always discourage her, but I don't know if she's doing damage or not. I'd love to hear what others think or know....


----------



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

: No sound. I can tell she's doing it because her jaw just jerking open and closed. Today, she was singing while she did it, and the sound would change when her jaw popped. WEIRD. OOOO!!! I can do it, too! GROSS!!!!! When I move my jaw to the side, I can hear this cracking in my head. EWWW!!!


----------



## Reikagoth (Oct 31, 2006)

Lol, I've been doing that my whole life!!!
As far as I know (25 years so far), it really hasn't done any damage, but I have noticed a couple of interesting things.

Chewing gum will hurt sometimes, just because it 'pops' out a little, and comes down fairly hard the wrong way.

And... *cough* a couple 'adult extra-curricular activities' can strain it a little...
I suppose singing for an extended time could make it a little sore, too.

But yeah, no major issues from it.
I wouldn't let her do it constantly, just because it's annoying to watch. LOL


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the same thing. Sometimes eating chewy foods, like bagels, can make it hurt. It also aches when I have my mouth open for long periods of time, like at the dentist. I was told that a mouthguard, or other TMJ treatments could help, but it's never been bad enough to pursue.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD did that for a while. I think she was just playing around with the sounds it makes for fun. But she doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like a tmj imbalance. I'd take her to a chiropractor or certified craniosacral therapist. At this age, it could likely be completely corrected. Letting it go could potentially lead to tmj problems in the future.


----------

